# Pixelgrösse



## Kerberus (4. Feb 2004)

Folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte in einem Quadrat etwas zeichnen und das Quadrat dann auf einer anderen Zeichenebene dublizieren.

XXXX
XXXX
XXXX

Dieses Quadrat soll nun "verkleinert" werden und dann soll es dubliziert werden.

AAAA
AAAA
AAAA

jedes A stellt nun das Quadrat von oben dar. Das heisst, dass die ehemalige Pixelgrösse reduziert wurde auf 1/4 der ursprünglichen Grösse.
Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?
danke schon einmal im voraus


----------



## Acrobat (4. Feb 2004)

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, was genau du meinst! Kannst du das nochmal für Blöde erklären?


----------



## Kerberus (7. Feb 2004)

Ok. Nehmen wir einmal an, dass ich eine Textur erstellt habe die 100 * 100  Pixel gross ist. Jetzt möchte ich diese Textur 10 Mal in der Breite eines DIN-A4 Blattes und 10 in der Höhe eines DIN-A4 Blattes aneinander hängen. Natürlich geht das nicht, da das Blatt weniger als 1000 Pixel breit/hoch ist. Damit das ganze dennoch geht muss ich also das Bild verkleinern um ca. das 5fache. Einverstanden? Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich das mit Java machen kann. Wie kann ich diese "Komprimierung" vollziehen?


----------



## Acrobat (8. Feb 2004)

Ach so. Dann vielleicht etwa so:


```
image=image.getScaledInstance(width, height, image.SCALE_SMOOTH);
```


----------



## Kerberus (8. Feb 2004)

Ok, aber dafür brauche ich zuerst eine Image-Instanz.
Ich zeichne jedoch zuerst auf ein JPanel, wie kann ich dieses dann in ein Image umwandeln?


----------



## Beni (8. Feb 2004)

z.B.: etwa so

```
JPanel panel = ...
BufferedImage img = new BufferedImage( panel.getWidth(), panel.getHeight(), BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
Graphics g = img.createGraphics();
panel.paint( g );
g.dispose();
```


----------



## Kerberus (9. Feb 2004)

Sorry, aber wird jetzt hier das Panel in ein Bild umgewandelt, oder das Bild auf ein Panel gezeichnet?


----------



## Beni (9. Feb 2004)

Panel wird zu Image (es zeichnet sich selbst auf das Bild).


----------



## Kerberus (9. Feb 2004)

Thx, das ist genau das was ich brauche.


----------

